# Frage zu Netzteil und RAM



## kL| (24. März 2011)

Also ich fang am besten mit dem NT an (HX1000W). 

1. Verliere ich die Garantie, wenn ich die Kabel aus den Steckern entferne, um sie zu sleeven? Das NT wird dabei nicht geöffnet.

2. Das NT hat einen Tag lang ein Geräusch gemacht, als ob ein Funke periodisch überspringt. Das Geräusch ist mit steigender Belastung lauter geworden. Das war irgendwann letztes Jahr. Seitdem ist das Geräusch nicht wieder aufgetreten und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Was war das?

So jetzt zum RAM (CMT6GX3M3A1600C7).

1. Gibt es die roten Kühlkörper auch in schwarz?

2. Ich bekomme den RAM nicht mit c7 Latenzen zum Laufen. Mit c8 läuft er problemlos bis 2000 MHz.

Board: Asus Rampage 2 Extreme
QPI: 1,37v 
RAMV: 1,66v

Er läuft zur Zeit stabil mit c8 @ 1800 MHz. Bei c7 @ 1600 Mhz mit QPI 1.35v bootet Windows nichtmal.
Was muss ich einstellen, damt er mit c7 läuft?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (25. März 2011)

Zu 1: Nein, Garantie bleibt erhalten solange die Pinbelegung nicht vertauscht wird (und dadurch ein Schaden entsteht) ist leich nachvollziehbar  und solange das Netzteil selbst nicht geöffnet wird ist die Garantie voll aktiv.
Zu 2: Schwer zu sagen aus der Ferndiagnose - kann auch einfach nur Staubansammlung sein - die sowas provoziert
Zu 3: die Normalen oder die Extra langen?
Zu 4: Ist die Command Rate auf 2T fest eingestellt und das Bios aktuell?


----------



## kL| (25. März 2011)

zu 1. Super. Und die Pins vertausche ich garantiert nicht. 

zu 2. Ich habe ehr gedacht, dass Irgendetwas reingefallen oder ein Insekt reingekrabbelt ist. Komisch ist nur, das es am nächsten Tag wieder weg war. Fals es nochmal auftritt melde ich mich wieder. Ich bin mit sowas sehr vorsichtig geworden, seitdem ein defektes NT meine GTX 285 zerschossen hat.

zu 3. Die Extralangen wären toll. Die Normalen gehen aber auch.

zu 4. Die CR steht auf auto und das Bios ist 1104 von 2009, Ist noch das Werksbios. Ich werde sie mal auf 2T fixen, wenn ich meinen Pc wieder zusammengebaut habe.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. März 2011)

Zu 3 - Corsair US Shop - wenn dann dort, ist halt immer sehr kleine Auflage, die kurzen Finnen werden nicht einzeln angeboten.
Im Zweifelsfall bestell dir Sabotaz (schwarzer Lack) gibt es bei Caseking bspw. und schraube die Finnen ab und lackiere diese (am besten wo es sehr gut belüftet ist) - Garantie bleibt erhalten. solange Du nur die Finnen lackierst 

Zu 4, alles klar, am besten auch mal aktuelles Bios aufspielen - wirkt oft wunder


----------

